# RRP message to client



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm putting together a proposal for a client that I have worked for before. They are now out of state and preparing this house to be put on the market. 
I have been wondering if I should bring up RRP at all or not, as that I'll be doing it next week. I see this as an opportunity to practice both the "rap"and the procedure before the hammer completely falls. I communicate with them by E mail. 
Here's the rap- what do you think?
(BTW, I have the class cert but my biz cert is "in process")

Since we did our last work there is a new ruling that is coming into full effect mid April, but is the huge buzz in the reno biz right now. It is the EPA “Repair, Renovate and Paint” or RRP Rule that is about containing dust and debris that is potentially containing lead. 
I will be required to inform clients through a pamphlet, and required to have them sign that they received it about this new regulation. And then follow very specific guidelines about setting up containment and clean up following to insure a “lead free” renovation. This is not abatement where it is actually removed, but safe practices. 
This will apply to housing older than 1978 . It is very difficult and expensive to verify that lead is or is not present, so most of the time it is easier just to assume it is and go through the process. This is what I will be doing for your room. 
My repair work potentially will drill though old unknown layers of paint so I will assume lead is present. 
I have always tried to work clean, but this brings it to a whole other level. Please follow the link provided, and print out a copy of the brochure. I will ask you on the proposal to sign that you have received a copy, even if it is electronically. 
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

If it is a pre 78 you have to say something.
The brochure has been required since last year. Make sure they sign the actual form at the back of the book.
I would say "although we have always used Lead Safe Practices, new regulations taking effect April 22 will require extra measures and documentation."


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Our instructor said that we could incorporate the reciept sig in our contracts. 
This would make sense, but not much of this does.
Also I read from Contractor talk in an excerpt that it was ok to use an electronic form of the brochure, but they had to confirm that they could receive it.


----------

